# Danke Irland!



## drboe (13 Juni 2008)

In Irland hat man heute zum 2. Mal die sogn. EU-Verfassung abgelehnt. Die kam zwar nun als Vertrag daher, konnte aber nicht wirklich verdecken, dass Politiker in der EU mit Macht darauf drängen die Demokratie in weiten Teilen Europas kalt zu liquidieren. Zugleich lässt der Umgang mit dem Abstimmungsergebnis ein weiteres Mal die wahren Absichten hinter dem Monstrum erkennbar werden: der Wille der Völker Europas ist den Politikern völlig schnurz. Man will daher so weitermachen, als wäre nichts geschehen und ggf. solange abstimmen lassen, bis das Ergebnis dem gewünschten Ziel entspricht. 

Ich bin davon überzeugt: Würde man in Deutschland eine Volksabstimmung dazu durchführen und die Bürger umfassen und wahrheitsgemäß informieren, die Ablehnung wäre praktisch gewiß. Und daher: Danke Irland, dass ihr dem Druck widerstanden habt. Ihr habt m. E. die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Irland!*

Politik nach Gutsherrenart
Bayerns Europaminister Söder: "Irlands Nein hält Europa nicht auf" - Politik - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Bayerns Europaminister Markus Söder warnt auf SPIEGEL ONLINE vor Hysterie - und empfiehlt den Iren, einfach nochmal abzustimmen.


----------



## johinos (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Irland!*



drboe schrieb:


> und die Bürger umfassen und wahrheitsgemäß informieren,


Ja, was ist umfassend und wahrheitsgemäß? Interessiert sich da die Mehrheit der Wähler überhaupt für? Derartige Entscheidungen laufen doch nach den Gesetzen der Mediendemokratie: Wer zuletzt die besten Schlagzeilen hat, hat gewonnen. Man sehe sich doch nur die Zuschauerzahlen von DSDS und GNTM gegenüber den Politmagazinen an, Drama ist angesagt, nicht Fakten... 

Der EU-Raum hat nur bei geschlossenem Vorgehen beim Globalisierungsrennen eine Chance als ernstzunehmende Stimme auf der diplomatischen Weltbühne und auch als Wirtschaftsraum, sosehr das Selbstbewusstsein einzelner Länder dadurch auch leiden mag. Ohne Wirtschaftsmacht auch politisch Ebbe...


----------



## drboe (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Irland!*



johinos schrieb:


> JDer EU-Raum hat nur bei geschlossenem Vorgehen beim Globalisierungsrennen eine Chance als ernstzunehmende Stimme auf der diplomatischen Weltbühne und auch als Wirtschaftsraum, sosehr das Selbstbewusstsein einzelner Länder dadurch auch leiden mag. Ohne Wirtschaftsmacht auch politisch Ebbe...


Das ist richtig, zwingt aber nicht dazu die Demokratie in Europa faktisch abzuschaffen. Mit dem "Vertrag" - nahezu identisch mit der "Verfassung", wird die nationale Gesetzgebung ausgehebelt, auch die, die hier Verfassungsrang haben und inklusive der Option, dass die EU sich selbst die Zuständigkeit erweitert. Art. 352 des Vertrages ermächtigt die Union nämlich, sich neue Befugnisse zu geben, wenn das erforderlich erscheint, um die Ziele der Union zu verwirklichen. Der Vertrag verletzt m. E. Artikel 79 des Grundgesetzes. Dieser sichert u. a. das Rechtsstaatsprinzip, den Sozialstaat und die Souveränität Deutschlands. Dazu gehört selbstverständlich, dass Deutschland selbst für die Innere Sicherheit und für die Justizpolitik zuständig ist. 
Die EU ist kein Bundesstaat. Zwar ist es nicht verboten, dass die EU-Außenpolitik abgestimmt wird, aber einen EU-Außenminister darf es m. E. nicht geben, solange die EU kein Staat ist. Ich kann nicht feststellen, dass die Regierung der BRD legitimiert ist die nationale Souveränität per Vertrag zu beenden. Es ist ja sicher kein Zufall, dass man in kaum einem Land die Bürger fragt, was die von der Konstruktion halten. Die EU-"Verrfassung" ist dabei schon einmal durchgefallen - und das war gut so. EU Recht geht laut Vertrag vor die nationale Gesetzgebung, inklusive Verfassungsgrecht. Das ist m. E. ein klarer Verfassungsbruch, zumal von Demokratie in der EU-Organisation keine Rede sein kann. 

Es wird folglich Standard werden, was heute schon viel zu häufig üblich ist: was eine Regierung im nationalen Parlament nicht durchsetzen kann, bringen die Minster in der EU als Initiative ein, beschliessen dortselbst sogleich eine Richtlinie und determinieren mit dieser dann die nationale Gesetzgebung. Wobei behauptet wird, diese könne den Vorgaben aus Brüsel nur noch zustimmen. Eines der bekannteren Gesetze dazu ist die Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Man denke aber auch an den Pass mit Biometriemerkmalen. Ist jemandem schon einmal aufgefallen, dass man innerhalb der EU zum Reisen gar keinen Pass benötigt? Wie kann das Teil dann die Sicherheit in der EU erhöhen, wenn wir den innerhalb der EU nicht benötigen und die Bürger anderer Staaten so einen Pass nicht haben und folglich auch nicht vorlegen können/brauchen?

Dieser Vertrag billigt der EU Hoheitsrechte eines Staates zu, obwohl es weder ein Staatsvolk der EU noch eine Verfassung gibt. Unser Bundesverfassungsgericht, als Wächter gegen allzu undemokratsiche Exesse der Politik in letzter Zeit nahezu unentbehrlich, wird zu einer Veranstaltung von Frühstücksdirektoren degradiert, weil die höchste Gerichtsbarkeit der Gerichtshof der Europäischen Union ist. Wenn dann die Verfassungstandards geschleift werden, ist eine Überprüfung anhand unserer Verfassung praktisch nicht mehr möglich.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Danke Irland!*

13 gute Gründe, warum die Iren den EU-Vertrag ablehnten: 

Die Zeit - planet in progress  Warum die Iren “Nein” gesagt haben



> Jenen, die durch unsere „Nein“-Stimme frustriert sind, möchte ich respektvoll nahe legen, dass deren Bevölkerung, wenn sie gefragt würde, möglicherweise dasselbe sagen würde.



M. Boettcher


----------

